# Women's FTC Spring Trial...Florida



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Updates, callbacks... thanks!

Judy


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Hope all is ok there! ..weather etc...

Golden Retrievers of interest


----------



## jenbrowndvm (Sep 25, 2011)

Partial Q results (and getting them 2nd hand)
1st Stawski
2nd Glory and Lynn Troy
3rd Yozamp
4th Ranger and Mike Lardy

Sorry don't have RJ and JAMS


----------



## JBroome (Mar 3, 2013)

Derby Callbacks to Third Series: 2,3,4,5,7,9,10,14,15,16,17,18,19,21 (14 dogs total) Derby will start at Jackie Mertins at 8:30 am Sunday March 30th. Jackie's property of located off of Rte 53 in Madison Florida on Duval Pond Road.


----------



## DMO01 (Feb 24, 2012)

Congrats to Rick Stawski and the Fine Line crew on the Qual win with Jagger!


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Jennifer Broome congratulations Retriever Results - ranked 5th I think top pro running Derby. Good Job


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

moscowitz said:


> Jennifer Broome congratulations Retriever Results - ranked 5th I think top pro running Derby. Good Job


Congratulations, Jennifer  .... well deserved!!

Judy


----------



## Robbie Coleman (Sep 10, 2009)

Big Congrats to Scott, Lynn, and Glory! Look forward to seeing her run with the Big Dogs.


----------



## ljshaffer (Oct 3, 2009)

Any word on the open? Congrats to Rick Stawski Jagger and the Fine Line team


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

Open 

1 - Jerry Lee - L. DuBose
2 - Rocky - Lardy/Fekula
3 - Pete - Yozamp/Zylla
4 - Stinger - Lardy/Kampo

Sorry, I don't have the RJ or all the jams


----------



## ljshaffer (Oct 3, 2009)

Thank you so much


----------



## JBroome (Mar 3, 2013)

Derby
1st Booty Jeff Talley O/H
2nd Chance Patti Roberts O/H
3rd Coast Valarie Marks O/H
4th Peety Jennifer Broome O/H
RJ Dog? Sorry! Bill Thompson H

Only 5 placements out of 14 going into 4th series. A tough Derby!
Congrats to everyone! Way to go Jeff finishing out Booty's derby career with a 1st.


----------



## JBroome (Mar 3, 2013)

moscowitz said:


> Jennifer Broome congratulations Retriever Results - ranked 5th I think top pro running Derby. Good Job


Thanks Mike and Judy! We head home this Tuesday. Turn the heat on in New England please! No more snow.


----------



## JBroome (Mar 3, 2013)

Just got Amateur results

1st Cree Jerry Younglove (Way to go Cree at 10 1/2 years!!!) Congrats Jerry!!!
2nd Pete Bob Zylla 
3rd Hula Don Bovers 
4th Mick Judy Rasmuson

Unsure of RJs or Jams. Sorry! Congrats to all!!!!!


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Congratulations JB. Yes, I saw all but the last series and obviously it was a b-buster! Also congrats. to Jeff and Val.


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

Congratulations Jerry on your WIN with Cree!


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

And yes congratulations to the two or three or four seniors....Lynn and Jerry Lee....Jerry and Cree... and joining with..Judy and Mickey G!


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

I wanted a puppy from Jerry Lee from the first trial she kicked our ass at.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

JBroome said:


> Just got Amateur results
> 
> 1st Cree Jerry Younglove (Way to go Cree at 10 1/2 years!!!) Congrats Jerry!!!
> 2nd Pete Bob Zylla
> ...


Congratulations to all! ....a little extra to Don Bovers (might be a good thing to have two dogs in the AM, twice to line!)... and the Ranger pup, Mick  , of special interest here!

Take you time coming Jennifer..howling cold winds tonight (didn't expect that)..snow and sleet in the AM. A little worried that Saturday with 59 degrees and sun was possibly our summer?  

Judy


----------

